# Passenger retaliation for lower ratings.



## Telsa34

I have now been driving for over for about a year. I have about eight hundred five star trips I have 0% cancellation rate I have a 93%acceptance rate and I have watched my ratings progressively drop. I realize I may not have the best personality but I'm professional I have an extremely clean car I have DVD to televisions in the backseat. I allow people to make multiple stops or take him to the little champ to get cigarettes and take him back home. Last week I had a 4.73 rating I watched it dropped to 4.71 and I quit driving all last week today I start driving I go down to TPC which is nothing but a joke and I had a 4.7 one rating I picked up probably ate fairs today averaged about $4 per fare. And I know I just watched my rating go from 4.71 the 4.7 and I believe and I'm convinced that's because I have rated several passengers one-star for no tips or for bringing their dog in the car but I never said a word to any of them I talk to him Pleasant Lane yet I see my rating drop I'm not going to wait forever to let me go I'm just going to quit driving it's just not worth it but I would like to have some insight on this. Do you believe that the passengers are seeing a one-star rating the same day that it's rated and then retaliating and selecting unprofessionalism against myself. I've asked over to respond I'll hold my breath on that.


----------



## dnlbaboof

yes its possible, dont 1 star for no tip only 1 star jerks and do it a few weeks later onyour desktop


----------



## Telsa34

So how are they aware that you rated a one-star

Also if you wait a week or two later you're going to have to determine which passenger it was which means you're going to have to keep a record of it which to me is silly and if I'm not mistaken you have to ask Uber and give them a reason for changing their ratings so you would have to ask Uber on several passengers that you have had that didn't tip or didn't deserve a good rating don't you run the chance of having being rated unprofessional even if you rate somebody three stars instead of a one-star I'm just trying to figure out how this works


----------



## dnlbaboof

the new rider app makes it even more obvious i think your rating is right there yes after your day note the date and wait, it shouldnt be that many people, just one star the real jack [email protected]@@


----------



## Telsa34

Thank you for trying to help me understand this I have the new rider app on my phone and I don't see where the ratings at on it you have to go into the settings to determine your app and I just don't think that many passengers are going to do that

If you have the rider app on your phone can you take a screenshot and show me where that's at cuz I don't see it


----------



## JDoey

I'm confused about this also, because UBERs page STILL says both riders and drivers will NOT see ratings for individual trips

And in my rider app, "I'd like to know my rating" is STILL buried under a load of options and tabs I have to get trough to find it


----------



## Telsa34

I agree with you and what you showed is something that you have to go into the settings to request so the driver is not seeing their rating unless they request to see they're ready they're ready is just don't pop up on the rider screen so so I guess it's just people being dick heads and hitting you for professionalism cuz they know that's going to hurt your ratings a f****** well I can care less about the ratings but it does drive me a little nuts but we can recover from lower ratings from a passenger plan a passenger can from us and I'm seeing much lower ratings on passengers than I ever have


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Telsa34 said:


> I have now been driving for over for about a year. I have about eight hundred five star trips I have 0% cancellation rate I have a 93%acceptance rate and I have watched my ratings progressively drop. I realize I may not have the best personality but I'm professional I have an extremely clean car I have DVD to televisions in the backseat. I allow people to make multiple stops or take him to the little champ to get cigarettes and take him back home. Last week I had a 4.73 rating I watched it dropped to 4.71 and I quit driving all last week today I start driving I go down to TPC which is nothing but a joke and I had a 4.7 one rating I picked up probably ate fairs today averaged about $4 per fare. And I know I just watched my rating go from 4.71 the 4.7 and I believe and I'm convinced that's because I have rated several passengers one-star for no tips or for bringing their dog in the car but I never said a word to any of them I talk to him Pleasant Lane yet I see my rating drop I'm not going to wait forever to let me go I'm just going to quit driving it's just not worth it but I would like to have some insight on this. Do you believe that the passengers are seeing a one-star rating the same day that it's rated and then retaliating and selecting unprofessionalism against myself. I've asked over to respond I'll hold my breath on that.


You can never truly know what goes through the mind of a pax. I would wait a few weeks before giving out a 1 star. However there have been times when I've given them out immediately.

I believe that ratings are updated immediately and pax can see it immediately. But most pax could care less. The ones that do care simply open new accounts.


----------



## Telsa34

Thank you for your response but I don't believe that the passenger can see this immediately unless he goes into his app and goes into the settings and click that he wants to see his ratings I don't believe it pops up on his app right away and I just don't believe most passengers are even going to take the time and even check their rating I just believe it maybe passengers days or hours ago that just decide to cite you for unprofessionalism for whatever reason bottom line is I wouldn't lose sleep over low ratings


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

If the passenger does not use Uber on a regular basis they will know you threw a low star shart on their account and can rate you much later than immediately after the ride. They have a time period to do so.

Let Star Wars begin!


----------



## Telsa34

Well please explain to me how they do that because most new passengers don't even know that they're rated and their rating is not shown on the app unless you go into settings and request it I'm just trying to learn how this works.


----------



## JimKE

Telsa34 said:


> Well please explain to me how they do that because most new passengers don't even know that they're rated and their rating is not shown on the app unless you go into settings and request it I'm just trying to learn how this works.


With the latest update, it's much easier for the pax to see their rating. All they have to do is click on the menu bars at the upper left and the rating is right next to their name and picture.


----------



## steveK2016

dnlbaboof said:


> the new rider app makes it even more obvious i think your rating is right there yes after your day note the date and wait, it shouldnt be that many people, just one star the real jack [email protected]@@


The long term problem with this is when you eventually 1 star that paxhole a week later, after he had taken another Uber that may have just given him a 5 star, but he sees his rating go down, he'll rate that latest driver a 1 star!

And this can easily come back and bite us in the rear end, with other drivers down rating people a week later just after i drop off that pax!

This whole rating system is a joke.



Telsa34 said:


> Thank you for your response but I don't believe that the passenger can see this immediately unless he goes into his app and goes into the settings and click that he wants to see his ratings I don't believe it pops up on his app right away and I just don't believe most passengers are even going to take the time and even check their rating I just believe it maybe passengers days or hours ago that just decide to cite you for unprofessionalism for whatever reason bottom line is I wouldn't lose sleep over low ratings


Yup, it's on the Pax App right under their profile picture. Now every pax will know their rating and see it drop immediately after you down rate them.


----------



## LA_Native

Look, if you're going to retaliate for not tipping, then take the pax's 1-star retaliation "like a man."


----------



## Telsa34

Good point.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

I'm almost sure that the update was only for iPhone users. Two riders with iPhones showed me and it was easy to spot on their phones. I can't view my rider rating easy and I have an Android.


----------



## emdeplam

Rating systems only work when you play the game like a good ant. I refuse to play


----------



## ExSEAL3

Simple, give all Pax a 5* then go in a week or 2 later and change them all to a 1*


----------



## qwerty8500

Uber passenger here. I always ride Uber Select. Today, had a $40 fare. My 'sin' was asking him politely to turn the air conditioning on in 90 degree weather. Yep, he gave me 1* which I could easily see. Yep, I gave him 1* in return. The good news is, bad ratings don't hurt passengers, but they do hurt drivers. I'd recommend not giving passengers 1* ratings for no reason. You're probably right that 90% of passengers don't really notice what you rate, but the 10% that do will return the favor. And by the way, about 80% of Uber drivers rate normal people 5* as well. It's the 20% that populate these forums that don't. And I will make it my personal mission to weed you out. Cackle!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Telsa34 said:


> I have now been driving for over for about a year. I have about eight hundred five star trips I have 0% cancellation rate I have a 93%acceptance rate and I have watched my ratings progressively drop. I realize I may not have the best personality but I'm professional I have an extremely clean car I have DVD to televisions in the backseat. I allow people to make multiple stops or take him to the little champ to get cigarettes and take him back home. Last week I had a 4.73 rating I watched it dropped to 4.71 and I quit driving all last week today I start driving I go down to TPC which is nothing but a joke and I had a 4.7 one rating I picked up probably ate fairs today averaged about $4 per fare. And I know I just watched my rating go from 4.71 the 4.7 and I believe and I'm convinced that's because I have rated several passengers one-star for no tips or for bringing their dog in the car but I never said a word to any of them I talk to him Pleasant Lane yet I see my rating drop I'm not going to wait forever to let me go I'm just going to quit driving it's just not worth it but I would like to have some insight on this. Do you believe that the passengers are seeing a one-star rating the same day that it's rated and then retaliating and selecting unprofessionalism against myself. I've asked over to respond I'll hold my breath on that.


I rate 5 at drop off and change 90% of those a week later. My rating hasn't moved and I change most to 1 and 2 stars.


----------



## Ihateyou

qwerty8500 said:


> Uber passenger here. I always ride Uber Select. Today, had a $40 fare. My 'sin' was asking him politely to turn the air conditioning on in 90 degree weather. Yep, he gave me 1* which I could easily see. Yep, I gave him 1* in return. The good news is, bad ratings don't hurt passengers, but they do hurt drivers. I'd recommend not giving passengers 1* ratings for no reason. You're probably right that 90% of passengers don't really notice what you rate, but the 10% that do will return the favor. And by the way, about 80% of Uber drivers rate normal people 5* as well. It's the 20% that populate these forums that don't. And I will make it my personal mission to weed you out. Cackle!


Can you show us the receipt?


----------



## UberKevPA

I think that things are changing with the ratings and it seems like it might help the drivers. The fact that riders can now more easily see their rating is a sign that pax ratings might now actually have an effect on them when we give them less than five stars. Like poorly rated pax being matched with poorly rated drivers. A fellow driver asked Uber about this and this is what he got back from them...


----------



## Telsa34

qwerty8500 said:


> Uber passenger here. I always ride Uber Select. Today, had a $40 fare. My 'sin' was asking him politely to turn the air conditioning on in 90 degree weather. Yep, he gave me 1* which I could easily see. Yep, I gave him 1* in return. The good news is, bad ratings don't hurt passengers, but they do hurt drivers. I'd recommend not giving passengers 1* ratings for no reason. You're probably right that 90% of passengers don't really notice what you rate, but the 10% that do will return the favor. And by the way, about 80% of Uber drivers rate normal people 5* as well. It's the 20% that populate these forums that don't. And I will make it my personal mission to weed you out. Cackle!


There are good drivers and there are bad drivers, you had a bad one. I ask if your comfortable if your cool enough, I have tv in my head rests, I provide a safe clean ride. I don't rate ever pax, I know a lot of pax are not rich,

I take all factors in account, now there are good passengers as well as bad ones, and you are simply wrong if you think you will not be influenced by a low rating. Ask any good driver here if there going to pick some one up with a very low rating.
Especially at night and in a known trouble area.

I don't drive at night I choose where I want to drive it's my car. Paxs rate us low because there having a bad day or don't like our car or the initial impression of us as drivers. Paxs try and take advantage of us by asking for stops and to cheap to tip when we help with luggage or groceries.

So my friend if you think your low rating as a passenger will not hurt your abilaty to get picked up the dream on. As drivers we can recover from your low ratings far easier than you can.


----------



## qwerty8500

Ihateyou said:


> Can you show us the receipt?


Why?


----------



## tohunt4me

Telsa34 said:


> I have now been driving for over for about a year. I have about eight hundred five star trips I have 0% cancellation rate I have a 93%acceptance rate and I have watched my ratings progressively drop. I realize I may not have the best personality but I'm professional I have an extremely clean car I have DVD to televisions in the backseat. I allow people to make multiple stops or take him to the little champ to get cigarettes and take him back home. Last week I had a 4.73 rating I watched it dropped to 4.71 and I quit driving all last week today I start driving I go down to TPC which is nothing but a joke and I had a 4.7 one rating I picked up probably ate fairs today averaged about $4 per fare. And I know I just watched my rating go from 4.71 the 4.7 and I believe and I'm convinced that's because I have rated several passengers one-star for no tips or for bringing their dog in the car but I never said a word to any of them I talk to him Pleasant Lane yet I see my rating drop I'm not going to wait forever to let me go I'm just going to quit driving it's just not worth it but I would like to have some insight on this. Do you believe that the passengers are seeing a one-star rating the same day that it's rated and then retaliating and selecting unprofessionalism against myself. I've asked over to respond I'll hold my breath on that.


The Uber reward for earning them money is ratings punishment.

The sickness and abuse runs rampant throughout the company.


----------



## Ihateyou

qwerty8500 said:


> Why?


Don't believe your story for a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## qwerty8500

Ihateyou said:


> Don't believe your story for a minute.


Why would the receipt help you believe it? The receipt does not contain a record of my politely asking him to turn the air conditioning on or any other details about the ride. Furthermore, the receipt does not show that he gave me a one star rating. The only thing it would show is that I gave him a one star rating back (I think). So every relevant detail needed to confirm my story would be missing. Why is the receipt helpful?

My story is really that hard to believe? Driver gives a passenger a one star rating for no good reason? That's never happened in the millions of daily uber drives? Please explain how the probabilities would not support this happening at least once in the millions of trips Uber has had over its history. Thanks.


----------



## Ihateyou

qwerty8500 said:


> Why would the receipt help you believe it? The receipt does not contain a record of my politely asking him to turn the air conditioning on or any other details about the ride. Furthermore, the receipt does not show that he gave me a one star rating. The only thing it would show is that I gave him a one star rating back (I think). So every relevant detail needed to confirm my story would be missing. Why is the receipt helpful?
> 
> My story is really that hard to believe? Driver gives a passenger a one star rating for no good reason? That's never happened in the millions of daily uber drives? Please explain how the probabilities would not support this happening at least once in the millions of trips Uber has had over its history. Thanks.


Blah blah blah.

Takes 30 seconds to screenshot your receipt and shut me up.

As I said, don't believe your story for a minute.


----------



## qwerty8500

Ihateyou said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> Takes 30 seconds to screenshot your receipt and shut me up.
> 
> As I said, don't believe your story for a minute.


Blah blah blah.

Blah?

Blah blah.

Blah blah.

Blah!!!!

So there.


----------



## BabyBoomer

Our ratings are a rolling average over the last 500 trips. That means that a single rating of one star can only reduce our rating less than 100th of a single point. 

I never have an issue with the happy drunks and I want Paxs to be comfortable and let me know any short cuts .. it's only the arrogant and superior assholes that annoy me. Keep me waiting, but then explain that the elevator was stuck ...and all will be forgiven.  

On the rare occasion I rate a passenger a single star, I would be happy if they know about it. A comment section would suit me nicely. They could return the compliment if they want. We all have imperfections that others see with great detail (can't please everyone). Great feedback.


----------



## rman954

qwerty8500 said:


> Uber passenger here. I always ride Uber Select. Today, had a $40 fare. My 'sin' was asking him politely to turn the air conditioning on in 90 degree weather. Yep, he gave me 1* which I could easily see. Yep, I gave him 1* in return. The good news is, bad ratings don't hurt passengers, but they do hurt drivers. I'd recommend not giving passengers 1* ratings for no reason. You're probably right that 90% of passengers don't really notice what you rate, but the 10% that do will return the favor. And by the way, about 80% of Uber drivers rate normal people 5* as well. It's the 20% that populate these forums that don't. And I will make it my personal mission to weed you out. Cackle!


Yeah, but I can put fake puke on my back seat to weed you out. Hope you got over draft protection.


----------



## Delilah5

You can also request to block those Aholes from future trip matches with you


----------



## emdeplam

if we split a class of 2nd graders in half and had one half rate the other and vis versa would we end up at the same place as this thread. (fake vomit and all)


----------



## Emp9

ExSEAL3 said:


> Simple, give all Pax a 5* then go in a week or 2 later and change them all to a 1*


do you really trust uber to change the rating? i dont . i think they say they will to pacify us.



qwerty8500 said:


> Uber passenger here. I always ride Uber Select. Today, had a $40 fare. My 'sin' was asking him politely to turn the air conditioning on in 90 degree weather. Yep, he gave me 1* which I could easily see. Yep, I gave him 1* in return. The good news is, bad ratings don't hurt passengers, but they do hurt drivers. I'd recommend not giving passengers 1* ratings for no reason. You're probably right that 90% of passengers don't really notice what you rate, but the 10% that do will return the favor. And by the way, about 80% of Uber drivers rate normal people 5* as well. It's the 20% that populate these forums that don't. And I will make it my personal mission to weed you out. Cackle!


 wrong , if i rate you low you get hurt more than me. i get 25-50 rides a week . how many 5 stars will you get as a pax? low rated pax pay more surge as good drivers ignore your requests.eventually you will get only new and shitty drivers. so yes ratings effect pax too.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Emp9 said:


> do you really trust uber to change the rating? i dont . i think they say they will to pacify us.


 I always thought about this.


----------



## LetsBeHonest

Another passenger here and I agree with qwerty8500. My score was low initially as I was not aware of the rating system when starting use of Uber services. Past 6 months I've been making a tremendous effort to raise my rating and I check my score after every ride. I mostly get 5s but some give a 1 for the smallest of things, even if those things are out of my control. So I retaliate. If my score drops, I respond with a 1.


----------



## Telsa34

LetsBeHonest said:


> Another passenger here and agree with qwerty8500. My score was low initially as I was not aware of the rating system when starting use of Uber services. Past 6 months I've been making a tremendous effort to raise my rating and I check my score after every ride. I mostly get 5s but some give a 1 for the smallest of things, even if those things are out of my control. So I retaliate. If my score drops, I respond with a 1. Simple and fair.


This says it all.
So if your score drops, and you check after each tripp.
You retaliate. I believe we already know that.

(Again it's far harder for you to recover from a 1 star than it is for a driver.)

You just confirmed what most of us know.
You get a four star we get 1

(If my score drops, I respond with a 1.Simple and fair.)


----------



## LetsBeHonest

Telsa34 said:


> This says it all.
> So if your score drops, and you check after each tripp.
> You retaliate. I believe we already know that.
> 
> (Again it's far harder for you to recover from a 1 star than it is for a driver.)
> 
> You just confirmed what most of us know.
> You get a four star we get 1
> 
> (If my score drops, I respond with a 1.Simple and fair.)


Do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## Telsa34

LetsBeHonest said:


> Do you have a better suggestion?


As I said you confirmed what we already know. Good luck getting picked up when you drop below 4.6. since we see your rating on pickup request.


----------



## LetsBeHonest

My score is below that and I never had issues with pick-ups. There are also plenty of other car services, if ever there's a need. You asked the question yet seem bitter with the the response. Rating passengers low for trivial things, knowing that it impacts them more is abuse of power. I easily give 5s as am easy-going by nature but my approach keeps things in check.


----------



## Trebor

Telsa34 said:


> So how are they aware that you rated a one-star
> 
> Also if you wait a week or two later you're going to have to determine which passenger it was which means you're going to have to keep a record of it which to me is silly and if I'm not mistaken you have to ask Uber and give them a reason for changing their ratings so you would have to ask Uber on several passengers that you have had that didn't tip or didn't deserve a good rating don't you run the chance of having being rated unprofessional even if you rate somebody three stars instead of a one-star I'm just trying to figure out how this works


Its easier to keep track of the few that tip and leave them 5 stars and change everyone else's ratings later.


----------



## UberKevPA

LetsBeHonest said:


> Past 6 months I've been making a tremendous effort to raise my rating


Please do tell how you raised your rating as a passenger. Was it tips? did you give out mints and water to your driver?


----------



## Uberfunitis

As a passenger I always do retaliatory ratings if a driver gives me a low rating. I look before the ride and after to see what the effect was. I don't rate the driver rite away though I wait until the next day after they have done 5 or so other trips and has no idea where the one star came from.


----------



## Telsa34

Uberfunitis said:


> As a passenger I always do retaliatory ratings if a driver gives me a low rating. I look before the ride and after to see what the effect was. I don't rate the driver rite away though I wait until the next day after they have done 5 or so other trips and has no idea where the one star came from.


I Think You're Paranoid. You are looking for a reason to rate a driver poorly sooner or later your ratings going to drop solo no one will pick you up and you can blame yourself. Then you're going to have to beg the drivers to rate you 5 stars to bring you back up again again you don't get it it's going to take you a lot harder to recover from a 4.5 or lower because almost every driver that picks you up is going to have to rate you 5 stars and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Telsa34 said:


> I Think You're Paranoid. You are looking for a reason to rate a driver poorly sooner or later your ratings going to drop solo no one will pick you up and you can blame yourself. Then you're going to have to beg the drivers to rate you 5 stars to bring you back up again again you don't get it it's going to take you a lot harder to recover from a 4.5 or lower because almost every driver that picks you up is going to have to rate you 5 stars and I don't see that happening.


Perhaps it might at some point, currently I have a 4.9_ passenger rating it may eventually get low enough to cause me problems I doubt it though. As a driver, I can not even see the rating half the time its small and I am to busy clicking to accept. I don't care about ratings of passengers and have never had a bad experience with a passenger either, (I don't do the drunk hours though). The passenger rating may have a bigger impact in a more rural setting but in DC it does not as we as drivers are crawling all over each other.


----------



## NapsterSA

How do you change a rating later. I pulled up a trip report from a couple of weeks ago, looked in "help" - no place to change the riders rating.


----------



## Telsa34

WTFrigg are you talking about.

your own personnel passenger rating on the pax app or your driver rating.

If you ride as a passenger for any length of time your rating is going to drop. You already told us that you check your passenger rating every time you get in the car and when you get out of the car if that's not paranoid I don't know what is. 
Just by your posts I can clearly see you are not a five star passenger. And you stated if any driver rates you less than 5 he gets a 1.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Telsa34 said:


> WTFrigg are you talking about.
> 
> your own personnel passenger rating on the pax app or your driver rating.
> 
> If you ride as a passenger for any length of time your rating is going to drop. You already told us that you check your passenger rating every time you get in the car and when you get out of the car if that's not paranoid I don't know what is.
> Just by your posts I can clearly see you are not a five star passenger. And you stated if any driver rates you less than 5 he gets a 1.


That is my passenger rating and I have not been rated low many times at all but it is something that I watch for because I do not tip, and take pool.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Took a pool ride today that was like 40 minutes for 3 miles. The guy was complaining about pool the whole time but I kept my mouth shut. Kind of felt bad for the guy so I went against my usual and gave him two bucks for a tip. Checked my rating and what do you know it is down by .03, after shaking my head I reached down and rated one star for professionalism.


----------



## Emp9

Uberfunitis said:


> Took a pool ride today that was like 40 minutes for 3 miles. The guy was complaining about pool the whole time but I kept my mouth shut. Kind of felt bad for the guy so I went against my usual and gave him two bucks for a tip. Checked my rating and what do you know it is down by .03, after shaking my head I reached down and rated one star for professionalism.


just give it more time, you remind of this poster named lou, he would praise uber and post almost exactly like you are. once you get your share of georgetown princess's and nasty dc folk late for the airport and work. reality will set in for you as it did him.


----------



## Side Hustle

dnlbaboof said:


> yes its possible, dont 1 star for no tip only 1 star jerks and do it a few weeks later onyour desktop


+1 don't 1 star for no tip. It just messes up the reliability of the system. If you one star for no tip we can't tell if the PAX was an a**wipe or a non tipper. Uber tells them no tip. Can't hold it against them but by alll means 5star for tip because that PAX went the extra mile.



Uberfunitis said:


> As a passenger I always do retaliatory ratings if a driver gives me a low rating. I look before the ride and after to see what the effect was. I don't rate the driver rite away though I wait until the next day after they have done 5 or so other trips and has no idea where the one star came from.


A**hole alert ☝


----------



## BabyBoomer

So I had an airport pickup this morning 4am after waiting in our local airport queue. Pax has a 4.5 rating and of course not there at the pickup (her time will be much more valuable than mine) so I call her after 1 minute and voice mail message "I don't check this voicemail so if you need to contact me blah blah ..." (sounded like attitude). So I wait and patiently plan my revenge (not actually). 

Just as 5 mins is up she calls me and NOW ....I don't check MY voicemail (great trick she has taught me). Cancel and leave the airport for an immediate ping back for another Pax. I see her standing there ...and didn't she give me the evil eye! Looked totally pissed off. Pity the poor human that got to pick her up.

So when she got off the flight her phone is working to make the booking, ...but not to answer a phone call (way too important). 

New pax is a rare 35 min drive 'way to buggry' just to add a little further vindication.


Cheers,

BB


Patiently teaching some manners ...one passenger at a time


----------



## Unknown Male

I rate pax left and right with a 1 star for non-tipping, short trips that waste my time, smelly bodies, slamming my doors, etc. I've definitely seen my driver rating drop a bit, but hey I can afford it so it's all Gucci ☺ 

Piece of S*** pax can kiss my ass


----------



## Doowop

LetsBeHonest said:


> Another passenger here and I agree with qwerty8500. My score was low initially as I was not aware of the rating system when starting use of Uber services. Past 6 months I've been making a tremendous effort to raise my rating and I check my score after every ride. I mostly get 5s but some give a 1 for the smallest of things, even if those things are out of my control. So I retaliate. If my score drops, I respond with a 1.


So you don't Tip?


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018

i give most rider one star ! only one get 5 older , with disability ! other who very kind ! the most i give one star ! I make uber safer for other all back seat driver ! jerk , navigator , loud , phone talks , other things get one star ! i seen some of them rated me 5 but i give them one star ! one girl asked me rate her 5 she said she gives me 5 but she didn't ! she walked and said i do it later ! i seen the change so i give her one star and i report her to uber that she had GUN ! so uber told me they band her for life ! she didn't had gun but it's the way you make jerks Ban for life with uber !


----------



## Side Hustle

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> i give most rider one star ! only one get 5 older , with disability ! other who very kind ! the most i give one star ! I make uber safer for other all back seat driver ! jerk , navigator , loud , phone talks , other things get one star ! i seen some of them rated me 5 but i give them one star ! one girl asked me rate her 5 she said she gives me 5 but she didn't ! she walked and said i do it later ! i seen the change so i give her one star and i report her to uber that she had GUN ! so uber told me they band her for life ! she didn't had gun but it's the way you make jerks Ban for life with uber !


You are out of your mind



Doowop said:


> So you don't Tip?


LOL!!!


----------



## Coachman

There's definitely retaliation. I was on a string of 5-Stars and got my rating up two tenths when I had a ride with some grumpy passengers last week. I decided to give them 3-Stars. Four hours later I got 1-Starred. I dropped three tenths. There's no question it was from them.


----------



## Peanutz

I am pretty new driver, but I had been a pax for a bit. Have had my rating reset twice...yes twice...I am kinda an ahole pax. You write Uber...explain driver in past (never sure who) is rasist/sexist ist... you name it. You are going back to taxi or they reset. Never more than 1 email


----------



## Side Hustle

Coachman said:


> There's definitely retaliation. I was on a string of 5-Stars and got my rating up two tenths when I had a ride with some grumpy passengers last week. I decided to give them 3-Stars. Four hours later I got 1-Starred. I dropped three tenths. There's no question it was from them.


I hope you dropped them to a 1



Peanutz said:


> I am pretty new driver, but I had been a pax for a bit. Have had my rating reset twice...yes twice...I am kinda an ahole pax. You write Uber...explain driver in past (never sure who) is rasist/sexist ist... you name it. You are going back to taxi or they reset. Never more than 1 email


Great peenie  A whole world of juicy karma awaits you ❤


----------



## UberKevPA

Coachman said:


> There's definitely retaliation. I was on a string of 5-Stars and got my rating up two tenths when I had a ride with some grumpy passengers last week. I decided to give them 3-Stars. Four hours later I got 1-Starred. I dropped three tenths. There's no question it was from them.


Always five stars given when pax is still in the car. Couple days later you make changes to a lower rating.


----------



## BabyBoomer

If we think Uber don't keep tally of the stats / stars we give out -we are wrong. 

Someone who ALWAYS gives a low rating will be seen as a difficult personality when push comes to shove. 

I'm happy dishing out the occasional 1 star if it is deserved -secret is using it sparingly. 

Karma may be a *****, but she's also omniscient.  (Know-all ***** )

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberKevPA said:


> I think that things are changing with the ratings and it seems like it might help the drivers. The fact that riders can now more easily see their rating is a sign that pax ratings might now actually have an effect on them when we give them less than five stars. Like poorly rated pax being matched with poorly rated drivers. A fellow driver asked Uber about this and this is what he got back from them...
> View attachment 121960
> View attachment 121961
> View attachment 121962
> View attachment 121963


In case you haven't noticed this entire thing is contradictory. It makes no sense. It says one thing and then says another.


----------



## SansTalent

I started driving in Denver and most passengers are very friendly relative to other cities and I have not run into any retaliation. The lowest I have rated a passenger is 3 stars when driving on the UberX platform. All passengers on UberBlack and UberSELECT have been at least 4 stars, but almost all of them have been 5 stars.

I do write a few posts on how I dislike UberX passengers, but most of them are nice. My discern is that rider expectations are so high for the amount they are willing to pay on UberX. There is something wrong there, but I have come to an intermediate conclusion that UberX riders feel that drivers are unemployable and miscreants within our society for the most part and do not deserve much more than they get.


----------



## UberMensch3000

There's a little ***** known as Karma. Why on Earth would you 1star for the reasons you've cited ? I mean, other than spite of course...Very professional of you. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberKevPA said:


> Always five stars given when pax is still in the car. Couple days later you make changes to a lower rating.


Some poor driver gets the retaliatory 1 star that was meant for you as the passenger scratches their head at the rating decrease and acts accordingly.


----------



## sheridens

What if you keep on taking the same passenger and they give you a 4 star rating each time? Should you cancel on them? Or should you rate them a 1 star so that you are not paired with them again?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

sheridens said:


> Should you cancel on them? Or should you rate them a 1 star so that you are not paired with them again?


Hmm what a puzzler... keep taking a rider that habitually shafts my rating or... hmm.. tsk tsk tsk what to do, what to do... Ima think about it a bit more.


----------

